# Baybayin



## jigsaw82

Hi I recently bought an item that had the word "Baybayin" in the name of the item. It also had what I'm guessing is some Baybayin script on the item. I was wandering if anyone could translate it to English for me please? I deleted the other duplicate post so please do not delete this one.


----------



## mataripis

The first symbol is o-u or Sa. B without vowel . The third is Da or Ra.The fourth is probably G without vowel.the fifth is Ta and the sixth one is L o and lastly H without vowel.possible word is Sabragtaloh or Ubragtaluh. I do not know its meaning. Possibly a new name created by an artist.


----------



## jigsaw82

mataripis said:


> The first symbol is o-u or Sa. B without vowel . The third is Da or Ra.The fourth is probably G without vowel.the fifth is Ta and the sixth one is L o and lastly H without vowel.possible word is Sabragtaloh or Ubragtaluh. I do not know its meaning. Possibly a new name created by an artist.




Thanks for helping mataripis


----------

